

Recursive Type Signatures in Scala - handler
http://blog.originate.com/blog/2014/02/27/types-inside-types-in-scala/

======
jroesch
This is known as F-bounded polymorphism if you are interested in knowing more
about this approach.

------
lanna
Awesome article, simple and to the point!

